# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Woodworm treatment

## 711Design

Hi 
I am currently renovating a 1920s timber frame (hardwood)  house in Central Highlands Victoria. I have found historical evidence  (frass, and exit holes) of woodworm in various pieces of the frame.  Generally attacking the sapwood but leaving other pieces alone.I want to  treat the timber just in case their are is any woodworm present, and  also add protection from future attacks.Searching the web generally  suggests a Borate based product for protection and a form of insecticide  to kill any current woodworm. 
Can anyone suggest a product to do this? 
I was currently thinking of using Boracol 200 https://www.kopperspc.com.au/timber-car ... 200rh.html 
Hovex has an identical product https://hovex.com.au/product/home-prote ... er-2litre/ 
Thanks

----------


## droog

Try putting up some photos. 
If it is the usual Lyctus beetle found in many older Victorian constructions then the beetle only eats the sapwood and dies in 1-3 years. 
All my previous and current houses have had damage from Lyctus beetle, a 1970's construction, 1900's Edwardian and 1920's Cal Bungalow. No action was taken for that damage on any of them.

----------

